
Why is there a dearth of articles in 2014 and 2015 about webcam exploits? - icyflame
https://icyflame.github.io/blog/100daysofwriting/webcams/security/privacy/online/2017/04/19/day-61/
======
icyflame
I searched for articles and I could find a large number of articles from
December 2013, and even a research paper from then.

The next major event seems to have happened in April 2016-July 2016 when Comey
said that he tapes his camera, Zuckerberg's photo with the taped camera and
mic was posted on his Facebook account, and there was an all-time high of
privacy and security related discussion.

What happened in the intervening 2 years?

